

Texatar - Texual Avatar - dshimy
http://texatar.jabwire.com/

======
dshimy
A server that generates images with text to replace default gravatar image.

The problem we face is not everyone has a gravatar image linkes to their email
address. When we show images in place of names, they all look the same and
there is no way to differentiate between people. Texatar will generate an
image based on text for the user. The color scheme is equally important and is
based on a hash of the user's email.

~~~
ZeroGravitas
You don't address why this is better than the gravatar options of a random
image based on email hash:

identicon: a geometric pattern based on an email hash

monsterid: a generated 'monster' with different colors, faces, etc

wavatar: generated faces with differing features and backgrounds

retro: awesome generated, 8-bit arcade-style pixelated faces

from: <http://www.gravatar.com/site/implement/images/>

I can see why extra options are good, I'm just confused why you wouldn't
compare it against this similar idea that people might be familiar with.

~~~
dshimy
1\. The primary motivation was to use the user's initials to one could
identify the person. The images made available by Gravatar were too hard to
associate with a person.

2\. I didn't feel the Gravatar options had the design look I was looking for.

Thanks!

